
Ask HN: Anyone else getting calendar spam? - geuis
I haven&#x27;t seen this before and started getting events being automatically added to my Gmail calendar without receiving any associated emails that contain them.<p>Screenshots here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;5wrb0f1du6gbpcw&#x2F;Screenshot%202016-11-25%2016.27.21.png?dl=0 and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;syc0ivruqmo3ifg&#x2F;File%20Nov%2025%2C%204%2030%2000%20PM.png?dl=0.<p>Calendar item details here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;0f22kbxjlgje5d8&#x2F;File%20Nov%2025%2C%204%2034%2043%20PM.png?dl=0<p>I&#x27;m on macOS Sierra and iOS.
======
skylark
I've gotten this too. Google iCloud calendar spam. I'm guessing your Gmail
calendar is linked to your Apple calendar and it's being updated that way.

~~~
geuis
Found this
[https://plus.google.com/+RonnieBincer/posts/ec3aZmhNMwg](https://plus.google.com/+RonnieBincer/posts/ec3aZmhNMwg).

Apparently not a new issue.

------
geuis
Edit:

I guess this isn't a new thing but is the first time I've ever seen it. You
can change a setting in the Gmail calendar not to automatically accept
calendar invites:
[https://plus.google.com/+RonnieBincer/posts/ec3aZmhNMwg](https://plus.google.com/+RonnieBincer/posts/ec3aZmhNMwg)

~~~
drivingmenuts
I'm getting mine thru iCloud.

Pity there's no way to just delete an event in Calendar, without
accepting/declining. Both of those send a notification to the sender.

~~~
alblue
If you create a dummy calendar, you can move the event into it and then delete
the calendar as a whole, which doesn't send responses to the originator.

[http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/technology/personaltech...](http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/technology/personaltech/fighting-
ios-calendar-spam.html)

------
wincy
I just started getting these as well! For Ray-Ban sunglasses and other
nonsense. Happened while I was coding, it's VERY distracting to see event
invites pop up. I've disabled calendar syncing to my phone from my gmail for
now.

~~~
cylinder
Yep, I got the rayban one yesterday.

------
duskwuff
Yes:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5etop4/calendar_even...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5etop4/calendar_event_spam/)

------
jrnichols
OSXDaily has an article about it too. seems they've been getting a bunch.
almost all of them 'ray ban' and 'oakley' and random chinese characters.

[http://osxdaily.com/2016/11/26/icloud-calendar-spam-
invite-s...](http://osxdaily.com/2016/11/26/icloud-calendar-spam-invite-stop/)

spam email is annoying enough. but something like this? ugh.

------
sprobertson
Same here, just noticed today. The iCal event was sent to a bunch of
permutations of my email address

------
jdmoreira
I've been getting Photos sharing albums spam. Someone sends me requests to
accept a shared album and the title of the album is in chinese. Happened twice
already.

------
cauterized
There are settings in most mail and calendar apps to disable auto-adding
events from email to your calendar if you don't explicitly accept the
invitation.

------
mattivc
I recently got spam that looked very similar, through a shared iPhoto album
invitation. Seems some spammer have gotten quite inventive recently.

------
cylinder
I just got an alert like this yesterday, did not understand what it was until
I saw this.

------
tomcam
Me too. Ray-Ban ads confirmed

~~~
tmnvix
Same thing here. From msyeui.

------
mdotk
Yep, sunglasses ads

------
roflchoppa
yeah, i got it on my iCloud account a couple weeks back.

